# Biodiesel available in Manchester



## Part 2 (Jan 5, 2006)

I saw a story on BBC about this the other day and went down to see what the score is. 

http://www.greengoldbiodiesel.co.uk/

Had a word with the bloke there, looks like a good set up if they can get more customers and accounts. Very close to the city centre too. Prices for the stuff they're selling at the moment are a few pence more than supermarkets, I think it was 95.9p. With the new stuff they reckon it will come down to about 90/91p.

Seems like something worth supporting.


----------

